# Any help with a value on a 1974 original condition Paramount track bike?



## Qcycle (May 4, 2020)

Hi,

I'm the original owner of this 24" frame (Schwinn measurement to top of seat tube) that is all original except for the missing pedals. Original paint and decals.  Any idea of the value and the best place to sell it?  If I had a place to display it or a larger house, I'd probably hold on to it (used to have it on the wall as a decoration in an office/warehouse I used to have) but now with no office and a much smaller house, it's kind of in the way.

Pulled the crank and BB and it's perfectly clean and spins nicely.  The seatpost pulled out with ease and looks practically new.  Haven't dug into the hubs but they're adjusted correctly and spin properly.  Haven't pulled the headset but it spins smoothly and the handlebar stem isn't welded in place.  The chain is the original Regina but it was well rusted.  I derusted it and lubed it which worked well but I changed the gearing out so many times during a couple of racing seasons that the chain was too short for the gearing I could dig up that was Campy, and the right vintage so I had to add a few links of a very nice quality Union (Germany) chain.  Badly adjusted in the photo, I know.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2020)

I'd set it up on eBay with a 10 day auction having the day it ends being Sunday in the afternoon. 

Here's one that sold. 









						1974 Schwinn Paramount Track Bike 58 Cm  | eBay
					

<p>1974 Schwinn Paramount Track Bike 58 Cm.</p><p>-58 cm Reynolds 531 frame, Nervex lugs 22” top tube</p><p>-paint and decals show nice, bike has been used but not abused</p><p>-Equipped with:</p><p>-Dura Ace cranks, stem</p><p>-Shimano hubs with tubular rims, front tire does not hold...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Qcycle (May 5, 2020)

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.  I saw that sale and another one of similar vintage that went for $1275.  I always thought that people got tired of waiting for ten day auctions so I haven't been a big fan of them but I realize it gives more people more time to stumble on the listing.  Can I ask you what you started the auction at and if you had a reserve and how much?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## juvela (May 5, 2020)

-----

Hello Bill,

saddle appears to be a Nitor; is that correct?

thank you and best wishes with the sale.

-----


----------



## Qcycle (May 5, 2020)

Hi,
The saddle is Italian but not a Unica Nitor.  It says it's a Freccia d'Oro which is not at all a familiar name to me but I believe it is what it came with from the factory.  I know the specs of the day says it should have a Unica Nitor saddle but I do not recall changing it out.  I know that this is perhaps the world's most uncomfortable saddle as I raced with it for a few seasons.  Hope that helps.
Thanks for the question,
Bill


----------



## juvela (May 5, 2020)

Qcycle said:


> Hi,
> The saddle is Italian but not a Unica Nitor.  It says it's a Freccia d'Oro which is not at all a familiar name to me but I believe it is what it came with from the factory.  I know the specs of the day says it should have a Unica Nitor saddle but I do not recall changing it out.  I know that this is perhaps the world's most uncomfortable saddle as I raced with it for a few seasons.  Hope that helps.
> Thanks for the question,
> Bill




-----

Thank you for the response Bill.

The Freccia D'Oro came OEM on many base model Italian bicycles of the boom time.

It enjoys a horrible reputation amongst enthusiasts.

The most common epithet for it would probably not get past the forum's censor program.

Most bike shops had dump bins full of them which had been taken off new machines where the owner wanted something different.

Thank you again and all best wishes.

-----


----------

